# Muskegon Sport Fishing Association's 40th Annual Fishing Banquet



## shep9396 (Mar 9, 2005)

Hello all,
I thought I would post this to let every one know that we still have tickets left. The ticket price is $75 which gets you all you can eat fish dinner, door prize, and entry into the grand prize. The night of the event is Thursday March 26, doors open at 530pm at the Muskegon Holiday Inn.
If interested in tickets e-mail [email protected] and I'llget back to you ASAP.


----------



## shep9396 (Mar 9, 2005)

We still have tickets left, so if anyone is interested please feel free to show up at the Muskegon Holiday Inn downtown. Ticket price is $75 which gets you all you can eat fish dinner ( perch, blazin redfish, and Mahi),door prize($20-$30 value), and entry into 1 of 5 grand prizes with a total value of $5000. If you have questions feel free to call me at 616-638-5374


----------

